# Thanksgiving on Kauai



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2008)

Fellow Tuggers,

We have the pleasure of spending Thanksgiving week on Kauai this year, "suffering" through the week in one of those "terrible" oceanfront units at Kauai Beach Villas.  Yeah, yeah.  Tough deal, I know, but someone has to do it...  :whoopie: 

But here's the deal - I've been to Hawaii plenty, but I've never been to Kauai.  I've read through the threads here about fun stuff to do, and the list is huge.  I'm sure we'll have no trouble filling our days.  

It's the Thanksgiving holiday that I'm wondering about.  Can anyone recommend a nice restaurant for Thanksgiving dinner?  Price isn't too much of an object, but we'd lke a good meal for the money.  What do you think?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2008)

I bet that the Hilton right next door is serving TG dinner - I'd check there first.  You can't beat the convenience and they have a lovely dining room.  It won't be cheap!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The Beach House (in Lawai) is our favorite high-end dinner place on Kauai.  The food is excellent.  Arrive in time for sunset; it is spectacular.


----------



## travelnut (Oct 22, 2008)

We have spent several Thanksgivings on Kauai.  In answer to your question, several, if not all, of the big name hotels have a buffet dinner, including the unfriendly neighbor hotel adjacent to KBV.  We own at KBV but have never stayed there.  Last year we gave the week to a son & 2 small boys while we stayed at our preferred Pono Kai.

On the few occasions we've had Thanksgiving dinner at a restaurant, we've felt like orphans or societal rejects.  And, what we have missed the most were the leftovers!  

We always buy our frozen turkey at Safeway (earning United miles) first thing on arrival, at their usual special price of $5.99 (same as the Mainland) for an under 15 lb-er and cook it Sat or Sun.  We order pumpkin custard  and coconut or banana cream pies from the Japanese market in Kapaa.  Their Mac nut pie is too crunchy.  I think that Sueoka's in Old Koloa Town sells them too.  Costco's pumpkin pies are the best!!!

We love turkey, esp. the leftovers. We have turkey sandwiches every day and warmed turkey and all the trimmings for dinner every night.  One year we had 10 days of turkey for $5.99.  I took sandwiches to the airport and some frozen pieces home for enchiladas.  My husband even chose the turkey meal (those were the days!) on the return flight. I ordered spaghetti!

One year we spent Thanksgiving on Maui in a small t/s right on the beach in Kihei owned by a group of interval-owners from Alberta, Canada. They had already celebrated "their" Thanksgiving, but decided that they wanted to celebrate "our" holiday too.  Everyone was invited to come and contribute.  I cooked a turkey for us as well, using the drippings and giblets from the main turkey to make gravy for all.

This year, we've exchanged into Lawai Beach Resort, where we'll cook the turkey, freeze it in portions, and take it with us when our week there ends on Thanksgiving Day.

Hawaiians go to the beach to celebrate Thanksgiving in family groups.

Many communities, Kapaa, for one, put up banners inviting everyone, both locals and tourists, to come for a free Thanksgiving dinner, either on T-day, or a day or so before.  This is meant to give visitors a family with whom to celebrate.  One year the event was held in the Buddhist Temple with entertainment by a "granny" who was a one-man-band playing the harmonica with several other instruments, another year we joined in at a dinner held in a park by the beach.  Local high school kids volunteer as servers.  No need to be homeless to attend.  (We always offer a donation)

Most stores are open in the morning, but close in early afternoon.



Enjoy the day!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great ideas!  We leave Kauai the day after Thanksgiving, and I don't fancy packing home or giving away leftovers. There are only two of us this trip, and the hassle/expense of cooking may be more than it's worth.  (Not counting those excellent Costco pumpkin pies.  We will DEFINITELY be having that, regardless.)

So I think we'll probably do the eating-out thing.   I like the convenience of the Hilton next door, and we'll probably eat at The Beach House during the week (I enjoy sunset dining.)  I really love the idea of the ohana feeling at a community gathering.  This is bound to be fun.

Is it possible to be homesick for a place you've never been?  I haven't yet set foot on Kauai, but I already love it there.  I think my old teenager haole-boy high school days on Oahu are creeping back on me...  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2008)

BMWguynw said:


> we'll probably eat at The Beach House during the week (I enjoy sunset dining.)



Dave, I don't know about Nov., but during the summer the Beach House is booked up days in advance.  I'd make a reservation now, just to be sure.  Specify a window table when you make your Resv.

I know you are going to love the resort and Kauai....and just remember that your favorite Moderator slept in the very same bed! :rofl:


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Dave, I don't know about Nov., but during the summer the Beach House is booked up days in advance.  I'd make a reservation now, just to be sure.  Specify a window table when you make your Resv.
> 
> I know you are going to love the resort and Kauai....and just remember that your favorite Moderator slept in the very same bed! :rofl:



Thanks, Denise.  I think.  LOL!  :hysterical: 

I'll contact the Beach House well ahead of time.

Dave


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 26, 2008)

You may want to try the Hukilau Lanai, as it's fairly close to where you're staying and both a local as well as tourist favorite.  (http://www.hukilaukauai.com) I don't know if they are doing anything special for Thanksgiving.  Another place I'd try is the buffet at Kukui's at the Kalapaki Marriott. We've been there for the Christmas one and it's nice.  Many tourists like Gaylord's, and they usually have a special menu as well as a beautiful setting.  While the Beach House is a personal favorite and a great option, I agree that reservations may not be possible and I've found that the food prep is slightly subpar on busy holidays.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you!  Having never been to Kauai, this kind of insider knowledge in invaluable.

27 days and counting.  Yay!   

Dave


----------

